

Indian Android Developers can publish Paid Apps on PlayStore - piyushco
https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-developer/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=150324

======
piyushco
A great news! wait is over :)

I tried to configure Merchant account but its not working as of now, but India
was on Country list. Hopefully in few days it should start working.

